# Atticus Questions and Updates -- Ongoing Thread



## Jennaj (Jul 15, 2016)

Hello
I want to allow my future budgie to have freedom in the house, but wanted to find out about their poop. Do they go anywhere or prefer to go in their cages, and is it easily cleaned up or does it stain? 
Also, how do I get a budgie back in its cage??
Thanks xx:cobalt linnie:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Budgies poop frequently and do so wherever they happen to be at the time. Generally, budgie poop dries quickly and is very easy to pick up with a tissue. If the poop is a bit more runny due to diet change or whatever, you can use plain white vinegar to remove any staining. I have 9 budgies all of which are out of their cages most of the day and I have a very light colored cream carpet. 

With regard to getting a budgie back in its cage, that is part of the taming and bonding process.

I taught budgies that are not hand tamed to go back in their cages using positive reinforcement techniques.

Initially, when I was ready for them to go back in the cage I would first dim the lights and pull down the shades in the room. If the radio or TV was on, I turned it off.

Then I would stand by their cage and ringing the bell on one of their toys while telling them, "It's time to go in your cage now!"

Once they went back into the cage, they were given a small bit of millet.

This method worked well and they soon quickly learned to go back to their cage when asked to do so without the lights being dimmed or the blinds lowered and the TV or radio remaining on.

Getting the millet reward is the best part of "going back home"

You can look through the stickies in the Taming and Bonding section of the forum.*


----------



## Jennaj (Jul 15, 2016)

That's great advice, thank you xx


----------



## Jennaj (Jul 15, 2016)

*First timer help pls?*

Good morning
It's 5:53 in London right now and I'm too excited to sleep as I become a budgie mama this weekend &#128513;:cobalt linnie:
I went to visit him yesterday and the breeder had him walking through his hands like a well trained circus act. When I tried to hold him we both were a little nervous and he flew right out of my hands. I haven't held a budgie before &#128563; The next attempt I was much better but don't really want to holding him so much as would like him to walk on me if that makes sense??

My question to you lovely budgie knowledgable people is do I need to hold him?? Can I just bond with him and he'll learn to hop onto me? And most importantly pls, will he forever fly off and out of the cage as opposed to hop about and climb around stuff?? Does that even make sense?!&#129300; Will he fly around the whole time he's out of the cage or settle onto something and potter about?

Many thanks in advance
Jenna x


----------



## petites (Jun 2, 2016)

Morning Jenna and many :congrats: on your imminent arrival. I would have been awake at silly o'clock with excitement too hmy:
It's brilliant that you have already met your baby and it sounds like a good breeder too. Don't they feel soft and gorgeous? 
A breeder who holds and tames his/her babies is the best foundation for the new parents to continue the work.
It is lovely that he/she has been tamed to such an extent that you can cuddle and this is a fab way of getting babies used to our hands. Once s/he grows a little more you will lose some of this cuddlyness as they are not really cuddly little people. But maintain it as long as you can as it is the hands that are the important bit towards bonding.
When you are holding him (makes it easier!) stroke his chest and head and being as tame as he is he should be happy with that. I always reward good/new behaviour with a taste of millet. Talk softly to him and he will equate your voice with attention and nice stuffs.
As far as him being out of the cage is concerned, he is bound to fly around to explore his new home. He will also perch in the highest spot he can find as he will feel safe there to look down on his surroundings. But if you get the bond with him both in and outside the cage you will be able to get him to come back to you/climb over you and explore you too.
Never be afraid to ask anything here.....There are so many people with far greater knowledge/expertise than I and there is always someone who will share that with you.
When do you actually bring him home? You do realise we need photo's to get our regular Baby Budgie Fix hoto:


----------



## jaytee (Mar 12, 2015)

Hello and welcome to Jenna and congratulations on becoming a budgie mama


----------



## Jennaj (Jul 15, 2016)

I'm going to collect him at 7pm tonight. I can't wait &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;
I've just knitted out his cage and cleared a nice area out of direct sunlight for him to live. 
One more ask.....should I be handling him, as in picking him up and holding him, or go straight to the bonding technique of letting him get used my hand near him till he feels ready to hop onto me. 
He's so little, I don't want to pick him up as I don't have the confidence yet and don't want to scare him. So is it best do you think to start of the bonding and allow him to come to me?


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi again!

This is still a very big change in a young budgie's life, to be taken out of the comfort of the home they have always been in with their parents/siblings and into a completely different home/environment.

Even for tamed and well socialized young budgies, it's best to give them at the very least a couple of days' time to settle in their new home and to get to know their new family, it's important to not overwhelm the little fellow on the first days at home. 
During this time, you can cover the cage on 3 sides (leaving the front part uncovered) and have some background music on to help your budgie feel more relaxed. 
While your budgie is in the process of settling in, you can sit close to the cage and talk to your budgie in a calm, positive, encouraging and reassuring way. 
If your budgie shows signs of being receptive and curious towards you then you can open the cage's door and slowly place your hand inside the cage and offer your finger for him to step onto it. 
Since he is tame, most likely he will automatically step up.
It would be a good idea to bird proof the room before allowing your budgie out in order to minimize the chances of a crash landing/accident.

You don't need to truly grab your budgie with your hands on a regular basis and since you aren't used to handling a pet bird, it's best to take it slow and carefully. At this point and when a budgie is tamed, fledged and independent, there really is no need for a person to take a hold of him/her by grabbing with the hands, in some cases this can even result in a setback in trust/taming, when budgies are grabbed against their will. 
A simple step up is much more convenient. 

Be sure to check the pertinent info on the stickies at this section of Talk Budgies.

Best of luck with your new little friend!


----------



## ReneBC (Mar 26, 2016)

Welcome to the wonderful world of budgie ownership, well, VERY soon anyways!

Remember, he might be hand raised, used to being handled, but when you bring him home, he will be in a completely new place, somewhere he has never been before, please allow him time to settle in to his new home, before to much hands on interaction, I'm sure you will do fine, just let him decide the pace 

Aluz, said it all haha, I'm a slow typer


----------



## Jennaj (Jul 15, 2016)

Thank you for all your posts. I really appreciate the help and advice. We are home, he has left the box and i have chatted away to him quietly but now left him be for a bit. He is SOOOOOOOOO BEAUTIFUL, and his name is Atticus. 😍


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Jenna, 

I'm glad little Atticus is home safely and is now settling in at his own pace! :thumbsup: 

I look forward to meeting him soon  :jumping:


----------



## Jennaj (Jul 15, 2016)

*Do I leave the box in there??*

Morning
I am now the proud mama of a beautiful blue male budgie called Atticus.
I will eventually take pics when he's settles. 
I brought him home in a box that has the food he's used to in it. I was told to mix it with mine so he adapts to it well only its all in the box on the floor and when I went to get it out he panicked so I stopped and removed my hand immediately.
Do I just go for it and remove the box or leave it be for a few days?
Love Jenna and Atticus :cobalt linnie:


----------



## Kimd (Jun 26, 2016)

I am not experienced but I can't see why you can't leave the box in for a couple of days while Atticus settles. The more experienced people can give you the right advice. Congratulations on your new Budgie.

I forgot to ask what is the box made out of?


----------



## Jennaj (Jul 15, 2016)

It's just a thin cardboard. But it's out now. He hopped up onto the perch so I popped in and took it. Thanks for your response 😊


----------



## Jennaj (Jul 15, 2016)

*Body language*

Hello
I'm a newbie asking a funny question. Sorry in advance......

My beautiful new boy seems taking when I softly whistle the mocking jay tune &#129300; He starts to shut his eyes and then rolls his head backwards or to the side. Kinda resembles pleasure &#128517;

Is there clear body language for all budgies or as they all have their own personalities could this mean anything?
Would be grateful if anyone could shed some light.

Thank you


----------



## Kimd (Jun 26, 2016)

That's fine. I wish you luck with your new Budgie and try to take training at the budgies own pace or they can go backwards.


----------



## Jennaj (Jul 15, 2016)

*First picture of Atticus*

Not good with technology. Hopefully there will be a pic on this post??


----------



## Kaa (Apr 25, 2016)

*When I got jay and ash. I left the box in for a few hours... let them come out in their own time then when they where starting to explore the bottom of the cage I would take the box away...

I wish you the best of luck with atticus and can't wait to see some pics.

I can't give you a definitive answer but I'm still training Jay and he started by making a kissing sound/ sucking through teeth sound. We would chat like this for hours then he started chirping and we have gone from there... 
*


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Welcome Atticus, take things slowly and try not to make any sudden movements around him. Cover his cage on three sides with a blanket or tablecloth, this will help him to settle and feel safe.
New Budgie Arrivals - Talk Budgies Forums
Budgie Behavior - Talk Budgies Forums
Diet and Nutrition - Talk Budgies Forums


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

The body language is the same for all budgies. 
From your description and if your budgie is tilting his head while listening and looking at you, then that means he is relaxed and is liking your tunes. 
This is the early stages of curiosity/interest and this is also how the first connection is made with a feathered companion.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Aww, hey little guy!  Atticus looks very cute!
Can I ask, what's the white pan in the picture? It looks like a next pan for canaries?

Anyway, as you're a fellow UK budgie owner I'd like to recommend Pets at Home online for a variety of toys for your little budgie friend. Also they sell the pellets for budgies if you want to try and convert little Atty. 
The Natural bird Company make loads of wonderful toys and perches as well. 
Lastly, Haith's sell lovely fresh budgie seed.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Atticus is simply adorable! 
I'm looking forward to seeing lots more of him in the days to come.

As I noticed you have several different threads asking questions about budgie behavior and taming and bonding, 
I have merged the threads all into one to make it easier for you and those giving you advice. 
As you have other questions arise, you can post them in this thread.*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Atticus is such a sweet little guy!  

Congratulations and it sounds like he's going to settle in just fine :hug:


----------



## Jennaj (Jul 15, 2016)

*He sat on my arm!! &#128512;*

My beautiful bird landed on my arm this afternoon, after only being with me for 24hrs. I was transferring him into a better cage and he let me pick him up easily to pop him in. Then as I was putting his things in the new cage he came and sat on my arm &#128512; He sat there for ages, and eventually I had to move him off and encourage him to hop onto the perch. He's so cool!! :sky blue:


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

This is excellent. 
Just be aware that a new young budgie may also be very scared and more docile than they normally would be. So if there's a little set back a little later, don't be discouraged or upset by it.  
Of course, the more positive interactions you have, the more trust will build up between you.


----------

